# معلومات عن ادارة المشروعات الهندسيه - متجدد



## mahamcpm (25 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد قدمت في موضوع سابق عدة معلومات عن التعامل الفعلي مع ادارة المشروعات في المشاريع الانشائيه بمصر وسف اقوم باعادة كتابة هذه المعلومات مره اخرى مجمعه مع الاضافه اليوميه لمعلومات جديده:-

1- يعتبر البلانر مديرا للمشروع
2- البرنامج الزمني هو الدستور الذي يحكم جميع الاطراف بالمشروع
3- لن تجد الكثيير الذي يعلم عن البرامج الزمنيه بالمشروع
4- لن تجد احد يفهم كثيرا عن البرامج الزمنيه وكيفية بنائها ولكن كل اطراف المشروع يهتمون دائما بما يخرجه البرنامج الزمني للمشروع
5- اجعل البرنامج الزمني دائما في خدمة مدير المشروع وليس عائقا له
6- عند بناء البرنامج الزمني دائما كن حريصا على ان يكون مرن قابل للتغيير 
7- لن يستطيع اي مشروع ان يسير وفق البرنامج الزمني بنسبة 100 % ولا حتى بنسبة 70%
8- اهتم كثيرا بالمسار الحرج واعمل دائما على ان تنفذ انشطته في مواعيدها
10- لا تجعل البرنامج الزمني في معزل عن واقعية المشروع
11- ضع البرنامج الزمني دائما في ضوء اهتمام جميع العاملين بالمشروع
12- عند عمل البرنامج الزمني عليك بالتشاور مع جميع العملين بالمشروع من حيث طريقة التنفيذ وربط الانشطه ببعضها
13- عليك دائما ان تعرض جميع الحلول والبدائل التي ممكن ان يقدمها البرنامج الزمني عند الاجتماع ولا تطرح المشاكل فقط 
14- لا تهتم بتنفيذ البرنامج الزمني اكثر من الاهتمام بما يجعل المشروع ينجح
15 - اجعل البرنامج الزمني دائما مريح لجميع العاملين بالمشروع
16- لا تنهي اعمال المشروع مع اخر يوم في المشروع ولكن احرص على ان يكون فترة امان في اخر المشروع تحسبا لاي تاخيير
17 - الtotal float و free float هم من حقك قبل اعتماد البرنامج الزمني ولكن اذا تم اعتماده من الاستشاري والمالك اصبحو من حقه
18- من واقع خبرتي ان افضل علاقه بين الانشطه هي علاقة S.s مع الترحيل ب lag
19- لا تجعل انشطه مدتها اكبر من 15 يوم واذا وجد نشاط اكبر من 15 يوم عليك بتقسيمه لانشطه اصغر
20-لا تترك انشطه مفتوحه open ends لان هذا خطأ فادح

*انتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من* *MAHAMCPM* ​

*www.mahamcpm.f11.us*​


----------



## mahamcpm (27 ديسمبر 2011)

التأخير
1- لا يحدث تأخير دون سبب لذا يجب على البلانر الشاطر ان يحدد دائما اسباب التاخير
2- يجب ان يحدد من هو سبب التأخير من اطراف المشروع الثلالث ( المالك - الاستشاري - المقاول)
3- اذا كان التاخير من المالك او الاستشاري فعلى المقاول ان يقدم مطالبه (claim) يطلب فيها تعويض مادي وزمني
4- اذا كان التأخير سببه المقاول فعلى الاستشاري والمالك مطالبة المقاول بزيادة معدلات الاعمال وضغط البرنامج الزمني دو ان يتحمل المالك اي تكاليف اضافيه
5- ان اعمال المطالبات من المالك والمقاول قد تضاعف من مكاسب المشروع اذا تم الاهتمام بها وان اعرف مقاوليين كثيرين يكسبون من وراءها الكثيير
6- البرنامج الزمني ليس فقط لتخطيط الوقت والموارد ولكنه يستخدم لضمان الحقوق لذا تجد ان مسئولية البلانر كبييره جدا
*نتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us*​​


----------



## mos (27 ديسمبر 2011)

المعلومات مفيدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahamcpm (28 ديسمبر 2011)

البلانر
1- هناك فرق بين البلانر (المخطط) وبين المجدول (الشخص الذي يستطيع ان يدخل البيانات)
2- البلانر هو من يجدول البيانات مع تخطيطها بحس هندسي
3- تعامل مع المشروع وكانك مديره التنفيذي ودورك ان تعلن عن المشاكل قبل وقوعها باسابيع
4- حاول ان تجد دائما حلول للمشاكل ولا تعلن عنها فقط لان هذا يجعلك شخص مهم داخل المشروع
5- اذا كان دورك فقط هو الاعلان عن المشاكل فسوف يتجنبك كل من في المشروع لانك تمثل احباط لهم
6- كن عونا على نجاح المشروع وليس عائقا امامه


*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303990#ixzz1hoxXoEQL

*​*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​*​​


----------



## egycoins (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا معلومات مفيدة جداااااااا ..أرجو الاستمرار <<<<<<متابع


----------



## mahamcpm (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*البلانر
**1- البلانر هو الشخص الذي يحافظ على حقوق المالك او المقاول
2- اذا كنت ستطلب كمقاول من المالك مطالبه (claim) ضع نفسك في موقع المالك والعكس صحيح
3- ان موقعك كبلانر سيجعلك تكتشف اخطاء جميع من يعملون معك حتى مدير المشروع 
4- قد تجد عداء من زملائك المهندسين لانك دائما تكشف اخطائهم
5- لا تعلن عن الاخطاء كلها باوراق رسميه ولكن ابحث مع زملائك على حلول لكي يصلحو اخطائهم
6- لا تهتم بحقوقك كمالك او مقاول اكثر من اهتمامك بتقدم سير المشروع
*
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303990#ixzz1hvjQbN86

*​*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​*

​


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك على ماقدمت وارجو الاستمرار والمتابعة ولكن اسمح لي بمداخلة بسيطة
ورد سابقا في احد المشاركات السابقة في المنتدى وبما يخص عن ملكية العوم ما يلي:
فى حالة غياب بند بالعقد يسمى float sharing أى يكون العوم حسب حاجة أطراف العقد بمبدأ first come first serve فى غياب هذا البند يكون العوم ملك المقاول وإذا أصر المالك على الأستفادة منه بمكن للمقاول تقديم مطالبة acceleration claim وإذا نتج فوضى بالبرنامج الزمنى يحق للمقاول تقديم مطالبة disruption claim وإذا تكرر كثيرا التعديل والأزعاج يمكن للمقاول تقديم
Cumlative Impact Claim

واذا قارنا ما سبق مع البند رقم 17 الذي ورد في مشاركتك يظهر لدينا نوعا من الالتباس في قضية العوم ارجو منك توضيح *مفهوم ملكية العوم* (لصالح المقاول او المالك ) مع الشكر الجزيل لك.​


----------



## mahamcpm (29 ديسمبر 2011)

عزيزي \ شمس

كلام حضرتك مضبوط 100% وانا المفروض اني كنت اذكر ان البند 17 ده معتمد على اشتراطات العقد لان الاصل ان العقد شريعة المتعاقدين . هناك فعلا بعض المكاتب الاستشاريه عندما تقوم بابرام العقد مع المقاول تهمل هذا الشرط مع انه من وجهة نظري شيء مهم جدا انا شخصيا باضعه في اعتباري


----------



## eng.abu3li (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات و الخواطر القيمة


----------



## mahamcpm (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جدول الرسومات الهندسيه
1- هناك عدة طرق لعمل جدول اعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه

2- المتعارف عليه في مصر ان المقاول يقدم للاستشاري جدول منفصل بورقة اكسيل لمواعيد اعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه وهذا من وجهة نظري مالوش لازمه وغير واقعي لانك صعب ان تتابعه وتحسب التأخير

3- هناك ايضا من يلحق جدول اعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه بالبرنامج الزمني الرئيسي للمشروع وهذا ايضا غير واقعي ويجعل البرنامج الزمني(البريمافيرا) كبيير جدا وممل

4- طب ايه الحل؟

5- من وجهة نظري ان المفروض ان المقاول يقدم برنامج زمني (بريمافيرا) مستقل لاعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه مع مراعاة وضع milestones مرتبطه بمواعيد برنامج التنفيذ

6- ان الاهتمام بجدول اعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه يجب ان لا يقل عن الاهتمام ببرنامج التنفيذ

7- لن تستطيع تقديم مطالبه (claim ) قوي وواقعي الا اذا عملت متابعه جيده لاعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=303990#ixzz1i6YVoLcV

*​*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​*​
​


----------



## omar78 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم علي هذه المعلومات 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahamcpm (1 يناير 2012)

مشكله واقعيه من واقع مجتمع التشييد حدثت هذا الشهر

1- المقاول قدم لى التحديث الشهري للمشروع وكان متأخر 118 يوم
2- انا كأستشاري تحديث البرنامج الزمني اللي انا بتابع عليه كان متأخر 140 يوم
3- بحثت في الاختلاف بيننا لاقيت ان المقاول غير في علاقات الانشطه ببعض وشال بعض ال lag علشان يقلل التأخير 
4- ارسلت جواب للمقاول برفض هذا التحديث الشهري ومطالبته بعدم اللعب في بيانات البرنامج الزمني وان عليه ان يضع نسب الانجاز فقط
5- رد المقاول وقال اني من حقي ان اغير العلاقات والبيانات الاصليه في للتحديث الشهري طبقا لما سيحدث مستقبلا في المشروع
6- السؤال الان ... هل من حق المقاول ان يغير البيانات الاصليه للبرنامج الزمني عند التحديث الشهري؟؟

*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​​*​​


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (1 يناير 2012)

تحية لك اخي الكريم والشكر الجزيل على المعلومات التي تقدمها واحببت ان اعلق على نقطة وهي:
فعلا يلجأ الكثيرون الى اضافة جدول الرسومات الى البرنامج الزمني وذلك لسهولة ربطها مع اعمال التنفيذ اثناء اعداد الجدول , ولكن اذا قمت باعداد جدول زمني مستقل للرسومات سنحتاج الى وقت اطول حيث سيتم مراجعة بنود التنفيذ ووضع ميل ستون والخ...

نقطة اخرى... اثناء متابعة تقدم العمل واعداد تحديث للجدول الزمني انت مضطر الى تحديث جدول الرسومات ورؤية مدى تاثير تاخير الرسومات (ان وجد مثلا تاخير من قبل الاستشاري بالرد على المخططات ) على بنود التنفيذ وسيفيد هذا في المطالبات واعتقد سيكون تاثيره اقوى لو كان مربوطة بنود الرسومات مع بنود التنفيذ على نفس الجدول...مارأيك؟؟؟

ممكن اللجوء اثناء طباعة الجدول الزمني الى فصل الرسومات عن بنود التنفيذ وتقديمها على انها جدول مستقل ....ما رأيك اخي الكريم؟؟؟؟


----------



## mostafa sherbiny (2 يناير 2012)

Appreciated


----------



## mahamcpm (3 يناير 2012)

التقارير

1- كذب من قال ان هناك مجموعة تقارير معينه ممكن ان نستنتجها من البرنامج الزمني بل هناك عدد لا يحصى من التقارير التي يمكن ان نصنعها من البرنامج الزمني

2- مهمة البلانر هي ان يرى ما هي المعلومات المطلوبه ويخترع لها تقرير

3- هناك اشياء ثابته مثل منحنى التدفقات النقديه والرسم البياني للتكلفه الشهريه والرسومات البيانيه للنسبه المنقضيه الى النسبه المتبقيه

4- اهتم كثييييييييييييييرا جدا بمنحنى التدفقات النقديه

5- لا تصدر تقارير ليس لها حاجه في المشروع

6- لا تستخدم التقارير التي تخرجها البريمافيرا ولكن حول كل النتائج على ورقات اكسيل خارجيه

7- راجع بنفسك هذه التقارير جيدا وكون لنفسك رأي عن سير المشروع.. ويسلام لو كتبت رايك في ورقه منفصله تقدم مع التقرير 

8- خلي بالك الغلطه الواحده في التقارير ممكن تودي ناس في داهيه علشان كده اعمل التقارير على روقان وتركيز

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2520294#post2520294#ixzz1iNzOdvYI

*​*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​​​*​


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (3 يناير 2012)

استاذي الكريم صدقا المعلومات والنصائح التي تقدمها ممتازة ويلي اشتغل بالمشاريع بيعرف وبيقدر قيمة هالنصائح:
بس حابة اسئل ليش لازم ما اعتمد على تقارير البريمفيرا وانقلها على ملفات خارجية كلاكسيل مثلا.


----------



## mahamcpm (3 يناير 2012)

عزيزي / شمس
الموضوع ببساطه ان تقارير البريمافيرا التقديم بتاعها سيء واحيانا غير واضح لكن الشغل على الاكسيل يكون اكثر مرونه وقابليه للتغيير وكمان الاكسيل بيبقى شكله احلى


----------



## nofal (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## mahamcpm (5 يناير 2012)

نسب الانجاز

1- يجب عند وضع نسب الانجاز ان نسال انفسنا ما الذي نريده من متابعة البرنامج الزمني ...

2- اذا اردنا متابعة التأخير الزمني للمشروع نقوم بحساب نسبة الانجاز للبند عن طريق 
(المده المنقضيه/المده الكليه للبند)

3- اذا اردنا متابعة التمويل وحساب القيمه المكتسبه نقوم بحساب نسبة الانجاز للبند عن طريق ( الكميه المنقضيه للمواد الخام / الكميه الكليه)

4- هناك طرق اخرى لحساب نسب الانجاز 

5- في الغالب يتم حساب نسبة الانجاز لحساب التأخير بالمشروع

6- في برنامج البريمافيرا 6 اخر اصدار تستطيع ان تحسب نسبة الانجاز للوقت والكميه المنقضيه

7- افضل طريقه لحساب نسبة الانجاز للوقت هي ان تسال مهندس التنفيذ عن المده المتبقيه لانهاء البند ثم تضع هذه المده في خانة reaming duration وسوف يقوم برنامج البريمافيرا اتوماتيكيا بوضع نسبة الانجاز 


​*إنتظرو غدا معلومات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM ​
www.mahamcpm.f11.us​​​*​


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (5 يناير 2012)

شكرا على ماقدمت من معلومات مفيدة حول نسب الانجاز.....

اذا امكن هل ممكن التوسع اكثر حول طرق حساب نسبة الانجاز او تزويدنا باي ملف يفيدنا في الحساب.

ماهي افضل واسرع طريقة لحساب نسبة الانجاز المخططة والفعلية الكلية للمشروع ( بريمفيرا 6 )؟

مع الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## يسرى191 (5 يناير 2012)

*splendid*​


----------



## mostafx (6 يناير 2012)

*والله انت اكتر من رائع يا اخى*

بارك الله فيك واعانك رجاء المتابعه بارك الله فيك وبالطريقه والاسلوب اللى تحبه ولكن تابع


----------



## mahamcpm (8 يناير 2012)

التوريدات ونسب الانجاز

1- كما قلت سابقا لا يوجد طريقه مثاليه لحساب نسب الانجاز لان هذا يعتمد على ماذا نريد من متابعة البرنامج الزمني

2- غالبا تكون افضل طريقه لمن يعلم برنامج بريمافيرا 6 هي الطريقه ال physical وهي ان نضع الكميات المنفذه في خانة ال actual quantity ونضع المده المتبقيه لانهاء البند في خانة remaining duration

3- لو كان عندي توريدات معينه كتوريد التكييفات او مواد الالكتروميكانيك يجب ان نفصلها في بند منفصل بعيد عن بند التنفيذ

4- يعني هيبقى فيه نشاط اسمه (اعمال التكييفات) ونشاط ( توريد وتركيب التكييفات)

5- سيصبح من الصعب عليك ان تتابع هذا النشاط لو كان مدمج في بند واحد مثلا (اعمال التكييفات وتوريدها وتركيبها ) وايضا لن يكون واقعيا

6- فصل هذه الانواع من الانشطه يسهل ايضا توزيع الموارد فمثلا بند (اعمال التكييفات) ستحمل عليه العماله والمعدات وتكلفة التجهير ... اما بند( التوريد والتركيب) ستحمل عليه تكلفة ثمن التكييف والنقل فقط

7 - شكرا لكل من يشجعني على تكملة هذا العمل جزاكم الله خيرا فقط ادعو الله لي ان يغفر لي ذنوبي 

ا*نتظرو غدا معلمات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM*

*www.mahamcpm.f11.us *​ ​


----------



## سماح مصطفي محمد (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا. عايزة اعمل رسالة الماجستير بتاعتي عن اداارة المشروعات لكن في الحقيقة ماعنديش خبرة كافية عن الموضوع هل في حد يدلني علي البدية .:11:


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على المعلومات الرائعة
برجاء المتابعة حتى تتم الفائدة


----------



## mahamcpm (10 يناير 2012)

*تقليل المده الزمنيه للمشروع (crashing)*

1- هذه المعلومات لمن يعمل كمقاول 
2- اثناء تنفيذ المشروع يحدث ان البرنامج الزمني يعطي نتائج ان المشروع سوف تأخر عن ميعاد نهايته بمده زمنيه ما
3- سوف يطلب منك كمقاول ان تقدم برنامج زمني معدل بحيث ينهي المشروع في ميعاده المتفق عليه وهذا ما نسميه (revised schedule) 
4-لا يكن خيارك الاول دائما هو ان تقوم بتقليل المدد الزمنيه للانشطه ولكن عليك بتعديل علاقات الانشطه ببعضها او تقوم بحذف ال lag ما بين الانشطه يعني من الاخر حاول الاول تعدل طرق التنفيذ اذا امكن وهذا ما نسميه change method of construction
5- اذا قمت بالخطوه رقم 4 ولم تحصل على النتائج المطلوبه اذن عليك بتقليل المدد الزمنيه للانشطه
6- عليك بتحديد المسار الحرج وتقوم بتقليل مدته الزمنيه ولا تقلل من مدة اي نشاط ليس في المسار الحرج لانه لن يؤثر على نهاية المشروع
7- لا تجعل تقليل المده الزمنيه على عاتق بند واحد فقط او بندين او حتى 10 بنود ولكن وزع تقليل المدد الزمنيه على كل انشطة المسار الحرج بالنسبه والتناسب


​*انتظرو غدا معلمات جديده مقدمه من MAHAMCPM

www.mahamcpm.f11.us *

​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (14 يناير 2012)

فينك يا هندسة
طال غيابك
لعل المانع خير


----------



## mahamcpm (16 يناير 2012)

معلومات متفرقه وانت بتعمل برنامج زمني
1- اجعل كل بدايات وصف الانشطه في خانة activity description تبدأ بحروف capital
2- لا تستخدم ابدا المقيدات الزمنيه constrains الا في التوريدات 
3- اعمل كود منفصل لل milestones
4- اعمل كود منفصل للتوريدات اذا امكن
5- اهتم بان يكون عنوان المشروع ظاهرا اعلى البرنامج الزمني بخط اكبر من عناوين الاكواد
6- راعي استخدام حجم الخط عند التسلسل في وضع الاكواد
7- عند طباعة البرنامج الومني اهتم بوضع عمود فيه ال Activity ID
8- اجعل دائما لغة البرنامج الزمني سواء عربي او انجليزي هي نفسها لغة ال BOQ
​


----------



## sayedahmed330 (16 يناير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## mahamcpm (19 يناير 2012)

نسب الانجاز
1- انواع نسب الانجاز هي 
schedule % complete هي نسبة الانجاز المخطط تنفيذها لنشاط معين حتى تاريخه
planned % complete ,هي نسبة الانجاز المخطط تنفيذها لنشاط معين حتى تاريخه =schedule % complete
duration % complete هي نسبة الانجاز الحقيقيه للبند بناء على مدة التنفيذ المنقضيه الى مدة التنفيذ الكليه لنشاط ما
physical % complete هي نسبة الانجاز للنشاط تحسب بنفس طريقة ال duration % complete مع وضع الكميات المنفذه فعليا للنشاط
units % complete هي نسبة الانجاز للنشاط تعتمد فى حسابها على كمية المواد المنفذه الى الكميه الكليه للنشاط​


----------



## mahamcpm (24 يناير 2012)

القيمه المكتسبه
1- planned Value
هي القيمه المخطط تنفيذها للمشروع حتى وقت محدد ويقوم البرنامج الزمني بحسابها 
Earned value -2 
هي القيمه المنفذه حتى وقت محدد ويحسبها البرنامج الزمني تلقائيا كالاتي (نسبة الانجاز * قيمة البند)
Actual value -3 
هي القيمه الفعليه للبند ويتم ادخالها يدويا الى البرنامج الزمني وتحسب من خلال المستخلصات الشهريه
4- لا يشترط ان يساوي القيمه الفعليه actual value والقيمه المكتسبه Earned value . غالبا يكون هناك فرق بينهم
5- عند اعداد تقرير اهتم برسم منحنى للثلاث انواع من القيم المذكوره
6- هناك دراسات عديده توضح اداء المشروع خلال تنفيذه مبنيه على الفروق بين الثلاث قيم المذكوه ​


----------



## mahamcpm (30 يناير 2012)

المحددات الزمنيه 
milestones

1- يستخدم ال milestones لتحديد وقت بدء وانهاء مجموعه معينه من الانشطه
2- ال milestones هو عباره عن نشاط مدته الزمنيه تساوي صفر
3- لا تستخدم ال milestones كنشاط حتى لو كان منطقي يعني لا تجعل مثلا بند اعتماد الرسومات الهندسيه milestones ولكن اجعله نشاط عادي وله مده زمنيه حتى لو كانت مدته 1 يوم
4- اجعل لكل منطقة عمل في المشروع milestones 
5- اجعل لكل انواع الاعمال سواء مدنيه او كهربائيه او ميكانيكيه milestones 
6- لو كان عندك توريدات ممكن تخليا milestones 
7- اجعل استلام الدفعه المقدمه واستلام اللوحات التصميميه milestones 
8- اجعل لسانك دائما رطب بذكر الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ​


----------



## mahamcpm (7 فبراير 2012)

W.B.S
1- W.B.S هو اول شيء يجب ان تعمله عند بدء عمل برنامج زمني
2- ال W.B.S يجب ان تشرك فيه مدير المشروع لانه عامل اساسي في تخطيط تنفيذ المشروع
3- جزء كبيير من نجاح البرنامج الزمني للمشروع يعتمد على عمل W.B.S جيد وهذا ايضا يسهل اعمال المتابعه والتقارير
4- اجعل تقسيم ال W.B.S دائما يكون للمشروع ثم للمناطق ثم مجموعة الاعمال (work packages )
5- احرص دائما على ان تجعل work packages دائما تكوت اخر شيء في ال W.B.S


​


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## medo_152 (23 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على البيانات المفيدة وياريت لو تقدم برنامج زمنى بسيط للتعليم خطوة خطوة منذ بدء التفكير فيه وحتى الإنتهاء منه ليكون تطبيقا عملياً قابل للتنفيذ وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

